# Oil Life Monitor



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

So, every time I do an oil change and reset the OLM, it goes down to 98% within minutes. Any ideas why??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe it's assuming that 2% of the oil stayed up in the engine? 



Kidding, of course!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Mine does this as well. Drives me nuts. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hmmm never noticed....


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I wondered about that as well in the past


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I think it's just a function of the algorithms GM programmed into the ECU to estimate oil life. A lot of multi-variable calculations like this can get a little wonky when one of the variables is close to zero. A simpler example would be the way the fuel economy on your trip odometer can swing drastically during the first few miles of driving after a reset, but then becomes more level and predictable the more miles (i.e. larger sample contributing to the equation) you log since the reset.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> Mine does this as well. Drives me nuts.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


yep


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

the way I look at it the second you start your vehicle up you no longer have 100 percent oil life left.


----------



## J-Cruze14 (Aug 2, 2014)

Depreciation :grin:... no idea, mine is the same.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Yup. Same here. Never did this on my 07 Cobalt. Not a huge deal, but still bugs me.


----------

